# Engine ID



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't find out what I have here. the # on the front of the block Pass side is 675963 WT there is a brass tag almost behind the W/P below the intake its# is RC26 6991 could some one tell me what this means the engine is in a 67 GTO convert.
Thanks Charlie


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Need the block casting number and date code off the back of the engine block by the trans it is on the side a bit










WT on a 400 block that is 1967 is an H.O. also for 68

WT can mean hi horse power or small v8 just depends on the casting and date code.

also the head number and date will help


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Charlie,

WT was the letter code for a 400 CID GTO engine with 335 hp and a manual transmission,

675963 is the engine unit number which is also listed on the PHS billing history in the first part of 67. 

Can you post pictures of the brass tag?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Oops! yea 335 sorry for the miss info


----------



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I have spent more time on the GTO the engine is a 389 tri-power that was a stick (9778789with 670 heads). The trans is a 400 someone changed it out back in the 70s as the car has been sitting since 80. Since I have no experiance with GTO's I plan on selling engine and intake seperate from car, all is forsale Thanks for all your help in finding out what I have


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

sorry, WT was a 4 bbl, WS was the tri-power in 66. With 670 heads, that would be a mis-match since the pistons or valvetrain would have been changed to avoid the potential interference issue. What is the intake manifold casting no?


----------



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

9782898 intake GM# So what is the engine the numbers on the back of block by distributor are 9778789 F166 front of block WT 675963 heads 670 vin # 242677P179413


----------

